# 1936 Schwinn motorbike reference



## mr.cycleplane (May 7, 2020)

Posting this here for reference in projects as these bikes never seem to be done! Always upgrading to correct or better parts(more closely matched to condition of bike. This being a 1936 Schwinn b107(narrow fender version) motorbike. This particular bike sold thru Wright Wilhelmy Company out of Ohmaha Nebraska and badged as the Wright's Special. This bike could have come with literally hundreds of different head badges and be correct-very common motorbike.


----------



## bikecrazy (May 7, 2020)

Thanks for posting! Beautiful bike.


----------

